# Predict point in time XAO <4000



## marcadrian (10 October 2008)

My prediction is this afternoon 3.08pm. Whoever gets closest can tell all their friends how clever they are.


----------



## skyQuake (10 October 2008)

*Re: Predict Point in time XAO < 4000*

2:59pm


----------



## Bushman (10 October 2008)

marcadrian said:


> My prediction is this afternoon 3.08pm. Whoever gets closest can tell all their friends how clever they are.




3:07 - just to be annoying. 

I already tell my friends how clever I am.


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2008)

I think it will hold....for today :aus:


----------



## mr_delta (10 October 2008)

Not this week...probably on next Wednesday (15/10/2008) or Thursday (16/10/2008)...

Market bottoms out this month end and Nov 2008 sees a bright new world emerging from the financial mess all around...


----------



## white_goodman (10 October 2008)

itll drop below when shorting is unbanned


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2008)

what letter are you up to in the dictionary, White?

LOL


----------



## marcadrian (10 October 2008)

jesus its about to fall through!


----------



## Awesomandy (10 October 2008)

It's at 4006 as I type, but I think it will hold today.


----------



## bigt (10 October 2008)

4002..


----------



## marcadrian (10 October 2008)

4001... goodbye to life as we know it.


----------



## James Austin (10 October 2008)

japan dn 1000 pnts, us fiutures dn 200 and rising,

is this the start of a big crash??


----------



## marcadrian (10 October 2008)

jesus 3975... i think this is the day.


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)

3988.6

What was that about 3pm??


----------



## bigt (10 October 2008)

Smashed through.


----------



## Awesomandy (10 October 2008)

Took only 8 mins for me to be proven wrong.


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)

3962.3

Lets set a new target?     anyone for 3900??


----------



## dutchie (10 October 2008)

Nice work skyQuake - you win!

Next prediction for 3000?


----------



## undertoe (10 October 2008)

its like a disaster movie, so where to now 3500 next week?


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)

3973.9 was *8% off today*


----------



## undertoe (10 October 2008)

there is some big buys going on now


----------



## marcadrian (10 October 2008)

its like a car crash... i know i shouldn't but i just can't keep my eyes away

just lost a bucket on BHP it was looking to bounce around 11 and then wooshka

any bets on what we will end on today? how about 3991


----------



## korrupt_1 (10 October 2008)

marcadrian said:


> its like a car crash...




car crash??? more like a whole damn skyscraper came down....

brutal day...  finally some sort of capitulation....


----------



## deadset (10 October 2008)

I'm wondering if it'll get above 4000 now ?

I think I'll eat a light lunch today, I've got the sweats and chills from the ride already.


----------



## undertoe (10 October 2008)

just need a large asteroid impact now to top this off :


----------

